# Car docks?



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Do any of you guys use car docks and if so what do you use? I'm looking at getting one, maybe the iBolt one or some other options. I'm just wondering if you guys know of anything good I should check out.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought this and it works great!

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1725013

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-INFUSE-SGH-i997-Vehicle-ECS-V1B7BEGSTA/dp/B004WOBMIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340368949&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+infuse+car+mount


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I honestly don't remember which model I have, but any universal one will work great. I had an official motorola one when I had my DX, and while it was designed perfectly for the phone, when I upgraded I needed to buy a whole new one. My new universal dock is adjustable and will probably be usable for not only this phone but whatever my next phone is too.


----------



## cannotresist (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.tetrax.com/us/products/xway-line

Got this when I had my nexus, bought another metal dot for the gs3 and love this mount!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

